# Tenby South Beach car park overnight stay?



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone stayed overnight on Tenby South Beach car park? The sign says no sleeping, cooking etc but if I ate out and kept one eye open all night... :lol: Has anyone tried it?

I wouldnt bother in high season its too busy but later in the year (and possibly new years eve) it would be a great spot to stay


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

No, but you could also try the salterns car park.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I though they had put height barriers up since they stopped Motorhome parking in there....Manorbier can be nice just outside Tenby,go past the car park and there is a large lay by overlooking the beach....Dave


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks both  

Dave, we were at South beach car park on Sunday, 4 or 5 MHs were in the car park ( no barrier). We were at Manorbier Saturday, stayed on a small site around 10 mins walk from the beach and yes it's a lovely spot although just the one pub in the village


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaytutt said:


> Thanks both
> 
> Dave, we were at South beach car park on Sunday, 4 or 5 MHs were in the car park ( no barrier). We were at Manorbier Saturday, stayed on a small site around 10 mins walk from the beach and yes it's a lovely spot although just the one pub in the village


Totally off topic but I lived for 5 years in manorbier before moving to freshwater east as a child. It's only 20 odd years after leaving that I realise how lucky I was...

The pub is called the castle, the pirates tavern ( great name for a pub) got knocked down a few years ago.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And exactly how is anyone going to prove you were sleeping in your MH?? (beware of CCTV though, but of course most of them are on "tour" so the viewpoint changes every minute or so)

"Yes my vehicle was parked overnight but I was elsewhere, I do not have to prove to you were I was, you have to prove that I (or someone else) was sleeping in the vehicle as thats what is prohibited. What PROOF, that would be acceptable to a court of law, do you have that anyone was sleeping inside?? All of the blinds were drawn so no-one could see into the vehicle"


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

It was the Pirates Lantern.
Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What about the 

"If the van is a rocking, don't come a knocking!"

Might be all the proof they need!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll give it a try once our solar panel is installed and will feedback, no feedback on any van rocking though!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

pippin said:


> What about the
> 
> "If the van is a rocking, don't come a knocking!"
> 
> Might be all the proof they need!


If the vans rockin, you aint sleepin


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

max123 said:


> It was the Pirates Lantern.
> Steve


Yep, you are right.

I remember they used to sponsor the kids football team I played for.

11 kids in the back of a converted Mk1 transit going all over Pembrokeshire, sitting on some wooden benches.

Seat belts, what were seat belts!!


----------

